# can amoxicillin affect baby??



## louise1302

i have been given a course of strong amoxicillin for a bad chest infection and in the 2 days since ive had them baby seems a bit quiet

does anyone know if they can affect baby? maybe im just being a bit paranoid but i googled and it said it could cause preterm labour....damn google

am a bit worried now


----------



## Deeper Blue

Nope. In the BNF (British National Formulary, and doctors bible for prescribing) it says they are 'not known to be harmful', and believe me, if the drug company had even the tiniest hint or suspicion that it could be harmful to baby they would say so because they don't wont their asses sued. So don't worry and get well well soon I say :D *hugs*

EDIT: A couple of websites that you may find reassuring:
https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000112.html

https://www.fda.gov/cder/drugprepare/amoxicillinpreg.htm

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070610192921AAX6Gyl


----------



## pennysbored

I can only assume you got it from your doctor. You would think that they would try to make the best choice for both of you. Perhaps baby is having a quiet spell?


----------



## Holly21

In general, if a drug has been associated with harm during pregnancy there will be a warning in the British National Formulary. The penicillin family, of which amoxicillin is a member, is generally felt to be safe in pregnancy - however, as no trials will ever be run on how drugs affect pregnant women and their babies as it would never get past the ethics committees, there will never be any 100% guarantees. Your doctor will have balanced the risk between taking the drug and leaving you with an untreated chest infection. Hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## Sophie1205

I was on it last month. Its fine. I dont think a doctor would give it to you if they doubted whether it would affect the baby.
xx


----------



## Happy

I was on it a few weeks ago and was assured by the doctor and the NHS helpline that it was fine to take during pregnancy.


----------



## trishk

I was on it in early pregnancy and it didn't do me or baby and harm!!!


----------



## Fossey

It is fine. I had some a couple of weeks ago for a sinus infection. He was going to give me a different one until I said I was pg and he said oh thats a point amox it is then.
I looked it up when I got home just to be on safe side and didn't find anything bad about it.


----------



## Sweetie

I had it prescribed for the same reason as you. I'm sure my doctor wouldn't have done so if it wasn't safe. I didn't end up taking it in the end as I am actually allergic to it (didnt' think about that when I was in with the doc, ooops)


----------



## LittleBee

I had Augmentin (Amoxicillin+Clavulanate) on week 8 and on week 13 cause of UTI...I was worried too. Doctors say it's ok so..I try not to worry about it.


----------

